# Surf Fishing Sea Pines at Hilton Head



## treefrog239 (Jul 28, 2003)

I will appreciate some advice regarding surf fishing on Hilton Head Island. I am taking my family, including grandsons to Sea Pines from 8/2 to 8/9. We did some fishing with squid last year, and caught some whiting and lots of stingrays. I would like to catch some gamefish, and need help with the proper bait, and any advice as to using artificial lures. Thank you.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Get a castnet and a livewell with an aerator. Wade out in the surf and catch some live mullet. Use some 3/0 circle hooks and put your live mullet on those with a 2 oz egg weight and launch it out. Use a #30 leader and #12 running line. Should be fun. You can always come down to Tybee Island and I'll be glad to show you the basics.


----------

